# Should i feel guilty....



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Not wanting to be wasteful i will always collect left over grinds and place them in an airtight container.

Then when making coffee's i will always grind myself fresh beans, however if the wife asks for her usual large glass of hot milk with a hint of coffee i will normally reach for the container and use the pre-ground first.

Dose this make me a bad person?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't like seeing coffee go to waste either!

I put unused fresh grinds in a ramikin-sized container and put them in the fridge unsealed. They only leave a very light smell of coffee in the fridge, but collect any other smells and leave the fridge smelling fresh. (Needless to say, I don't then use them to make coffee.)


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

pendragoncs said:


> Not wanting to be wasteful i will always collect left over grinds and place them in an airtight container.
> 
> Then when making coffee's i will always grind myself fresh beans, however if the wife asks for her usual large glass of hot milk with a hint of coffee i will normally reach for the container and use the pre-ground first.
> 
> Dose this make me a bad person?


No not at all.

Now if you were using instant..........


----------



## CoffeeMate (Jun 8, 2012)

Hmmm.. guilty ???...a "bad person"??? Could it be "grounds" for divorce???

Okay, this is what I think.. If your wife knows you are using the older coffee for her drinks and she is happy with them then it is okay.

If she does not know then I think you should have her try her drinks both with fresh coffee and older coffee and then her decide if she prefers fresh.

I know what you mean though as sometimes I make coffee for both my husband and I and usually one will turn out so much better than the other. i always give my husband the better one so I don't feel guilty. I try to not think I am avoiding guilt, but I must admit I would feel bad if I gave him the "less than perfect" one even though it would be perfectly fine i am sure


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Grounds for divorce! Bmm tssh. Brilliant.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

For extra thriftyness with grinds you could try this


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Mike, that is by far the funniest video I've watched! Loving your style!


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> For extra thriftyness with grinds you could try this


Very amusing but one massive error in that vid........they looked more like wedges than chips!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Its those dodgy subtitles you get on knock off chinese DVDs


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I laughed so hard that milk came out of my nipples


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I collect them up in an container then when it comes to seasoning my machine after a backflush with cleaner I use these grounds. This saves me wasting nice coffee on a sink shot.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Outlaw333 said:


> I laughed so hard that milk came out of my nipples


Too much information


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

chimpsinties said:


> I collect them up in an container then when it comes to seasoning my machine after a backflush with cleaner I use these grounds. This saves me wasting nice coffee on a sink shot.


What a good idea... should have thought of that, probably nicer than using the grinds for making coffee for people who persist in heaping sugar into decent coffee without even tasting it! Not me of course....


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I had a friend who sat there grumbling and muttering because I made him a black Americano once. He'd specifically asked for a "nice" coffee from my machine but then wanted to put sugar and milk in it. I gave it to him black to try first to see if he actually would like the taste of real well made coffee. He then proceeded to complain while drinking the entire cup about not wanting to offend me even though I said he could add whatever he liked. I think he secretly liked it but woulnd't admit it at this point. Why do people get so stuck in their ways. Why not at least try it first? Haha!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Must be force of habit, the same people probably put salt on foods before tasting it too, hard to break the habit I suppose.


----------



## aaronjunited (Jun 25, 2012)

great advice.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Auto condimenting, happens when people don't know any better, coffee is bitter add milk and sugar, food needs seasoning add seasoning, I'm trained as both a chef and barista it can be frustrating. But it's there palette they're ruining. I once saw someone dump 6 sugars and milk into a v60 filter I made once, that hurt.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

As for feeling guilty, loads of uses for left over coffee, removing odours, keeping slugs at bay. And of course dumping into a latte of someone who doesn't like coffee


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

geordie-barista said:


> Auto condimenting


Word of the day! brilliant


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

mike 100 said:


> Word of the day! brilliant


great word, usually i can spot them too


----------



## Shuttergirl (Oct 27, 2011)

If this is how you treat the most important person in your life, what hope does Mankind have?


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd just like to clarify......i'm not being mean or anything.......

"My Precious......must keep my precious all to myself."










I have made Clare fresh coffee to the best of my ability but she just dosn't like it strong/bitter etc etc in fact the less coffee more milk she can taste the better.

So is using some older grinds really any worser than telling her to make her own cup of instant.


----------

